# Gehäuselüfter für Corsair Carbide 500 R



## DexterMorgan (3. Juli 2016)

*Gehäuselüfter für Corsair Carbide 500 R*

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe dieses Gehäuse und wollte mit weiteren Lüftern für einen verbesserten Luftstrom sorgen.

Laut Hersteller gibt es folgende Lüftereinbaupunkte:

Front: (x2) 120mm 
Top: (x2) 120/140mm 
Rear: (x1) 120/140mm 
Bottom: (x1) 120/140mm 
Side: (x1) 200mm or (x2) 120/140mm 
Mid: (x2) 120mm 

Bereits verbaut sind:

Front: (x2) 120mm 
Rear: (x1) 120mm 
Side: (x1) 200mm 

Demnach sind Top, Bottom und Mid frei. 
Hier habe ich mal versucht einzuzeichnen, wo was ist (grün) und welchen Luftstrom (rot) bereits verbaute Lüfter haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun zu meinen Fragen:

Wenn ich nun am TOP zwei Lüfter einbauen möchte, welche Saugrichtung sollten die haben? Ins Gehäuse rein oder raus? 
Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen 120mm und 140mm haben, nehme ich ... die größeren? 
Ist das Anschlusskabel bei allen Herstellern gleich ? Auf dem MB habe ich 4-pol SYS_FAN_X Stecker... 
Empfehlungen? 
Achja wo soll denn Mid sein?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2016)

Hast du denn irgendwelche Temperaturprobleme? Bei modernen Bauteilen reicht es nämlich DICKE aus, wenn du vorne 1-2 und hinten einen hast, vor allem bei einem so großen Gehäuse. Mehr Lüfter könnten dann sogar den Luftstrom so stören, dass es am Ende lauter wird, weil Graka- und CPU-Lüfter mehr tun müssen. Der eine seitliche, der schon drin ist, könnte zB evlt schon zu viel sein. Hast du mal getestet, wie die Temperaturen sich ohne den 200er verhalten?

Ich würde, wenn überhaupt, vlt oben welche "Luft raus" einbauen, weil die warme Luft sich eher oben sammelt. Und zwar dann 140mm, weil die langsam drehen können und trotzdem viel Luft bewegen. So 8-14€ würde ich dann ausgeben. 

Mid sind vermutlich die Lüfterplätze direkt am Festplattenkäfig an der Seite, die zum Mainboard zeigt.


----------



## DexterMorgan (4. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast du denn irgendwelche Temperaturprobleme?



Die GraKa wird zwar recht heiß, im Gehäuse nicht so arg. Ich möchbte es auch um den Staub im Gehäuse zu minimieren..

Nochwas bzgl. der Anschlüsse 3pol vs. 4pol PWM ?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Die GraKa wird zwar recht heiß, im Gehäuse nicht so arg. Ich möchbte es auch um den Staub im Gehäuse zu minimieren..


 da hilft aber eher ein Filter als noch mehr Lüfter    und wie heiß wird die Karte? was für eine isses?





> Nochwas bzgl. der Anschlüsse 3pol vs. 4pol PWM ?


 bei 4Pol bekommt der Lüfter kurze Stromstöße, um auf zB 800 U/Min zu kommen. Bei 3Pin fließt konstant ein bestimmter Strom. 4Pin soll in der Summe ein wenig leiser sein - aber am Ende gibt es natürlich auch 4Pin-Modelle, die nervig laut sind, und 3Pin, die flüsterleise sind   allgemein würde ich eher 4Pin nehmen, da du da gute Steuerungsoptionen hast.


----------



## DexterMorgan (6. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und wie heiß wird die Karte? was für eine isses?


Mit dem FInger kann man nicht mehr ran - verbrennungsgefahrt, schmerzhaft. Habs jetzt nicht in °C nachgeguckt. 
Asus R9 280 DirectII TOP CU



Herbboy schrieb:


> da hilft aber eher ein Filter als noch mehr Lüfter


Filter logischerweise dann auch nur bei den Lüftern, wo reingesaugt wird? Also bei mir Vorne und Seite.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

DexterMorgan schrieb:


> Mit dem FInger kann man nicht mehr ran - verbrennungsgefahrt, schmerzhaft. Habs jetzt nicht in °C nachgeguckt.
> Asus R9 280 DirectII TOP CU


 die kann durchaus sehr heiß werden, ohne dass es ein Problem ist. Vor allem wenn vlt der Lüfter der Karte so eingestellt wird, dass er erst loslegen soll, wenn es ECHT kritisch wird.




> Filter logischerweise dann auch nur bei den Lüftern, wo reingesaugt wird? Also bei mir Vorne und Seite.


 also, wenn du sichergehen willst, dann auch da, wo es Öffnungen und KEINE Lüfter gibt. Denn durch den Druckunterschied wird auch Luft reingesaugt, wo gar kein Lüfter nachhilft


----------

